# breeding



## Rhom_4_life (Nov 3, 2005)

Is it easier to breed pygos or serras?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Rhom_4_life said:


> Is it easier to breed pygos or serras?


Reds, and if you do a search you will find tons of stuff.


----------

